# This just brings tears to my eyes



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

THESE POOR DOGS IN SUCH BAD SHAPE JUST MAKES ME CRY AND TO THINK THEY WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP BECAUSE OF OVER CROWDING AND BUDGET ISSUES :angry: AND THIS IS JUST SOME OF THEM :angry: WHY IS THERE SO MANY IN CALIFORNIA

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Beverly Hills, CA | URGENT LANCASTER

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Beverly Hills, CA | URGENT LANCASTER

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Beverly Hills, CA | URGENT DOWNEY DOG

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Beverly Hills, CA | URGENT CARSON DOG

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Poodle | Beverly Hills, CA | URGENT LANCASTER


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: This is just heartbreaking. How can this happen.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe change your thread title so people will know what your thread is about and it will have more visibility that way. Have you contacted any rescues? Can you get some out yourself and then try to get them in to rescue?

EDIT: Oh, I see you're not in California ..


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

:smcry::smcry::smcry:
Maybe if someone can't get one of Bonnie's retirees, they could do a rescue?
I have a rescue..husband.:blush:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I just called and inquired about all of them. Here's what I learned:

1. Unavailable due to special circumstances
2. adopted
3. There's an interested person
4. adopted
5. commitment for adoption on the 30th.

I was ready to go get them (husband would kill me but that's ok). Looks like they're going to be okay. (They wouldn't give me more information on dog #1 though).


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Chalex said:


> I just called and inquired about all of them. Here's what I learned:
> 
> 1. Unavailable due to special circumstances
> 2. adopted
> ...


Oh! good job!!! It sounds better...p..s. haha sounds like my dh too.
Thanks for the update.:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying:Oh I hope they'll all be okay. Wonder what the special circumstances are for that little babydoll?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And as to why there are so many is Calif? Most of these dogs seem to be in the Lancaster shelter. Lancaster is the high desert here near LA. There are a number of horrendous puppy mill operators out there. The conditions are appaling. When a dog gets sick or looks real bad, they dump them at the Lancaster shelter and these are what you see. He** is too good a place for these people.

***And BTW, Cathy you have such a big heart! And I would have loved to see your DH's face when he got home and found you were running a rescue operation!!
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> And as to why there are so many is Calif? Most of these dogs seem to be in the Lancaster shelter. Lancaster is the high desert here near LA. There are a number of horrendous puppy mill operators out there. The conditions are appaling. When a dog gets sick or looks real bad, they dump them at the Lancaster shelter and these are what you see. He** is too good a place for these people.
> 
> ***And BTW, Cathy you have such a big heart! And I would have loved to see your DH's face when he got home and found you were running a rescue operation!!
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


That's what I was figuring when I saw them and so many. Proabably a puppy mill dump!:angry:
BTW PAM - LOVE YOUR NEW SIGGIE WITH ALL THREE LOVES IN IT:chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't think my post went through.
It said: 1100?!?! Maltese! Can shelters partner up with other shelters to find homes??

Then I went and looked at the California Malts on Petfinder.
Overcrowding could mean they're put to sleep?

*Can't they transport the dogs to other shelters????*

Like a shelter pair up! 
Where shelters that are full, 
send the dogs to other shelters that don't have many dogs???

What is going on? That is staggering.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I really hope they find a loving home very soon


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Are the shelters letting people know about the dogs? (I mean exhusting every avenue)
Are they paired up with Pet Smart for adoption weekends?
Even notices up in public places?

It would be good if it was illegal to put down healthy dogs.
Where they need something signed from a vet if they do put one down, that it is for medical issues.

And a main computer program that links all the shelters together.
With a feature that sends full shelters dogs to shelters with less dogs!

And goverment funding could pay for the transportation.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What about some seniors homes being foster homes?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

chalex said:


> i just called and inquired about all of them. Here's what i learned:
> 
> 1. Unavailable due to special circumstances
> 2. Adopted
> ...


 
thank you for willing to take these babies into your home even if your hubby would have freaked ... I am glad to hear the update you have given us...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> That's what I was figuring when I saw them and so many. Proabably a puppy mill dump!:angry:
> *BTW PAM - LOVE YOUR NEW SIGGIE WITH ALL THREE LOVES IN IT*:chili:


Thanks! I am going to tweak it a little more. Not sure why Truffs pic is a little bigger than the others. That will bug me til I fix it!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just a comment on what is going on in the So. California area. As I stated in another post , if you look on Pet Finder for the So.California area you will find 1100 Maltese up for adoption today. These dogs are all in foster homes with the many rescue groups across California. ALL foster homes are stuffed full and ONLY if we get help with fostering can we take more. 
We also are not getting the applications to adopt and am sure the terrible home and job crisis in California is part of it and just the worry about life. 
AMA and all the other rescues are also struggling financially, so that makes taking more dogs on hard to, until we can place some. 
I have seen everyone of the dogs you posted in the past week or so. We normally keep an eye on the dogs in the shelters and if they are still there in a few days, call and find out if anyone is on the list to adopt or has a hold on them. Most of the time on the younger health dogs, they are adopted, most of the time. We do our best to get to any of them we have room for. I get these lists of dogs in all the A.C.'s in So. Calif twice a week and it is very heartbreaking to me when we cant help. 
I understand why rescues and fosters burn out so fast. You cant keep feeling this pain with every dog you cant help.
Just wanted you to know that we are very diligent about taking the ones we can.
If you look at the list sent in you will see that some of these dogs were taken from the Lancaster shelter to some of the other ones. Downey and Carson have a few of them. 
Lancaster is the worst and if you remember Hope came out of Lancaster and the horrid way she was treated there.
Thanks for posting these dogs and keeping the awareness of what is happening. The dumpsters at all of the Animal Controls in So.California, are full of the dead on a daily basis. It is a crime that we should all feel ashamed of and to take actions to stop. O.K., off my soap box, for a little while. 
Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I wish I had room for more. There are more malts/mixes in public shelters near me, too. Unfortunately they are males, which I don't think would work out for the long haul.  I should get some advice from Deb and others to see how they manage. On a more positive note about California, I think the petfinder numbers are nationwide, even though you put in a particular location. When I put in my zip code (Northern Calif.) and distance "all," I get results of 1038 maltese on 48 pages, with the last page being on the east coast. 

Pet Search Results: Adoptable maltese Pets in Cumberland, RI: Petfinder 

Still, it is heartbreaking how many there are locally as well as nation wide.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just a comment on what is going on in the So. California area. As I stated in another post , if you look on Pet Finder for the So.California area you will find 1100 Maltese up for adoption today. These dogs are all in foster homes with the many rescue groups across California. ALL foster homes are stuffed full and ONLY if we get help with fostering can we take more.
> We also are not getting the applications to adopt and am sure the terrible home and job crisis in California is part of it and just the worry about life.
> AMA and all the other rescues are also struggling financially, so that makes taking more dogs on hard to, until we can place some.
> I have seen everyone of the dogs you posted in the past week or so. We normally keep an eye on the dogs in the shelters and if they are still there in a few days, call and find out if anyone is on the list to adopt or has a hold on them. Most of the time on the younger health dogs, they are adopted, most of the time. We do our best to get to any of them we have room for. I get these lists of dogs in all the A.C.'s in So. Calif twice a week and it is very heartbreaking to me when we cant help.
> ...


God Bless You, Edie. 
For all that you do for them.

I wish that the gov would give more funds for shelters and give money to rescues.
And to allot more time on TV to show the homeless animals.

Is there any partnership between Cali shelters and British Colombia shelters?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

[The dumpsters at all of the Animal Controls in So.California, are full of the dead on a daily basis. It is a crime that we should all feel ashamed of and to take actions to stop. O.K., off my soap box, for a little while. 
Edie[/QUOTE]

I know this first hand,I used to work at a shelter,it felt like everyday was a kill day.I tried to take home as many as I could. But I couldn't take them all. At one time I had 8 dogs 3 cats 2 skunks of my own,plus I had 4 more cats,a feral mother and 3 older kittens and 10 more dogs I fostered,happily they all found homes.

Except the feral cats,just couldn't rehabilitate,the mother and kittens,they were about 6 months old, were left go to long. None of the no kill cat shelters would take ferals...they're hard to rehabilitate unless you get them really young.

I cry now thinking about it...that I couldn't do more. You'd work for days,even weeks to get one adopted and some idiot would bring in a litter or two of kittens or puppies....and it would start all over again...


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> And as to why there are so many is Calif? Most of these dogs seem to be in the Lancaster shelter. Lancaster is the high desert here near LA. There are a number of horrendous puppy mill operators out there. The conditions are appaling. When a dog gets sick or looks real bad, they dump them at the Lancaster shelter and these are what you see. He** is too good a place for these people.
> 
> ***And BTW, Cathy you have such a big heart! And I would have loved to see your DH's face when he got home and found you were running a rescue operation!!
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 Interesting about Lancaster. I didn't know that. 

I would have just told him Preston had puppiesB)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chalex said:


> Interesting about Lancaster. I didn't know that.
> 
> *I would have just told him Preston had puppies*B)


Would have to really wonder about his medical training if he bought that one!!

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Haha! Good thing I didn't have to go there!!!


----------

